# teeth whitening



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

anyone reccomend good teeth whitening stuff cant seem to get any in the usual shops?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

ive looked at these

http://www.crestwhitestrips.co.uk/products/Crest-3D-Whitestrips-Professional-Effects-Non-Slip-Strips-for-Brown-or-Yellow-Teeth.html

might get some, teeth arent even too bad, just wanna perfect teeth


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> ive looked at these
> 
> http://www.crestwhitestrips.co.uk/products/Crest-3D-Whitestrips-Professional-Effects-Non-Slip-Strips-for-Brown-or-Yellow-Teeth.html
> 
> might get some, teeth arent even too bad, just wanna perfect teeth


cheers mate mine too could do with a once over !


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.polanight.co.uk/

Go for the 16% stuff mate.

can vouch for these:thumbup1:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

tonyc74 said:


> cheers mate mine too could do with a once over !


please dont buy them off that site, ive not looked into it much or know if its a good site.. i just had it saved, but those 3D strips seems to have good write ups 

theres lots of lads on here who have whitened teeth so we can both wait for them to respond eh!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> please dont buy them off that site, ive not looked into it much or know if its a good site.. i just had it saved, but those 3D strips seems to have good write ups
> 
> theres lots of lads on here who have whitened teeth so we can both wait for them to respond eh!


ok cheer, didnt realise they cost so much!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> http://www.polanight.co.uk/
> 
> Go for the 16% stuff mate.
> 
> can vouch for these:thumbup1:


have used something similar thanks for that


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

tonyc74 said:


> ok cheer, didnt realise they cost so much!


hmmm, its not too bad, might be cheaper crest strips.. as said, i dont know too much, i Used some of my mums before, even after 2 strips they looked better, she got them from family out in the US..


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> http://www.polanight.co.uk/
> 
> Go for the 16% stuff mate.
> 
> can vouch for these:thumbup1:


I've used this too, in the first instance from my dentist.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

night try the crest ones seen kess hassle than messing with the gun shields etc!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> I've used this too, in the first instance from my dentist.


Same here, then i just go direct to them

Dentist thinks my gnashers are white enough...i disagree however:tongue:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

tonyc74 said:


> night try the crest ones seen kess hassle than messing with the gun shields etc!


thats what draws me to them tbh, very simple and quick to use and im lazy and impatient lol, so perfect


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Same here, then i just go direct to them
> 
> Dentist thinks my gnashers are white enough...i disagree however:tongue:


Haha I'm exactly the same.

My dentist waffles about teeth being the same shade as eye whiteness colour blah blah.

It's much cheaper from this place too.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ash1981 said:


> http://www.polanight.co.uk/
> 
> Go for the 16% stuff mate.
> 
> can vouch for these:thumbup1:


are these easy to use?


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> anyone reccomend good teeth whitening stuff cant seem to get any in the usual shops?


as a herbalist I would recommend the following its cheap effective and natural.

add a few drops hydrogen peroxide to 1 tspoon baking soda and dip brush into it , brush twice daily then rinse first with salt water then warm water for 2 mins each time.

You will see a difference immediately.

Good luck with your new bright smile

Kaza


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Fit4life said:


> as a herbalist I would recommend the following its cheap effective and natural.
> 
> add a few drops hydrogen peroxide to 1 tspoon baking soda and dip brush into it , brush twice daily then rinse first with salt water then warm water for 2 mins each time.
> 
> ...


Natural? You are using Hydrogen Peroxide.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Fit4life said:


> as a herbalist I would recommend the following its cheap effective and natural.
> 
> add a few drops hydrogen peroxide to 1 tspoon baking soda and dip brush into it , brush twice daily then rinse first with salt water then warm water for 2 mins each time.
> 
> ...


Regular hydrogen peroxide?

Most chemists sell this stuff at about 6-9% concentration so surely you would want to dilute it down some?

Reason being is I managed to get some of this on my hands and after a while It started to actually burn.

Considering how much more sensitive gums and the mouth is, would this be a good idea?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Anything with Carbamide peroxide is good, much more effective than hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> anyone reccomend good teeth whitening stuff cant seem to get any in the usual shops?


The only one really worth doing is the UV treatment and here in the states it's 150.00.

The trays with peroxide usually just make your teeth and gums sensative and lead to more problems than its worth as any little cavity will soon become a major pain


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

guys become a member of groupon, they always have insane deals on things like teeth whitening and hair removal that make it a reasonable price, they had 94% off laser hair removal and 74% off teeth whitening! over the last month or 2 there have been 2 offers for going and getting teeth done and 1 for a teeth whitening kit. My friend actually got the teeth whitening done at its good.

Oh and they also have offers on george foremans :thumb:

http://www.groupon.co.uk/


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Fit4life said:


> as a herbalist I would recommend the following its cheap effective and natural.
> 
> add a few drops hydrogen peroxide to 1 tspoon baking soda and dip brush into it , brush twice daily then rinse first with salt water then warm water for 2 mins each time.
> 
> ...


sounds good thanks for that


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

You can buy the teeth trays u self mold in hot water on ebay for around £7 for a set and up to 35% strength bleach 4x1.1ml syringes for around £15,

the home lasers are suposed to be sh*t.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

hskee said:


> Regular hydrogen peroxide?
> 
> Most chemists sell this stuff at about 6-9% concentration so surely you would want to dilute it down some?
> 
> ...


get 3% it is fine and for those who dont understand this stuff http://www.h2o2-4u.com/

kaza


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

can you get any of this stuff on the high street?


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> can you get any of this stuff on the high street?


all of it even in asda

or if u is posh totty then waitrose

hahah

kaza


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Bicarbonate of soda


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

The teeth trays, do after a week or so really make your gums and teeth sensitive, I stopped using them last year as they did make my teeth patchy, but i could feel something wasn't right with them, I wouldn't advise.

How ever I did buy some of those crest whitestripes last year and only did them for 6 days but they did make a difference even int hat time, its best to use them for 3 weeks I think for the cost that would be the best way to go


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

The polanight is easy to use. you put it into the trays and wear it overnight.

Teeth can become a little sensitive while you're using it, but once you stop, sensitivity goes.

Also, whilst treating your teeth, avoid anything which will stain them because they become slightly more porous during treatment.

I used trays for 7 days and they were fine. I top up 1 night every 2-3 months.

Initially, I had treatment from my dentist but when I wanted replacement peroxide, I ordered from Polanight.

They do a quicker acting gel too. Polazing, I think it's called. I've bought it but not tried it yet.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I think we should get some photos of gnashers up. It would make it clear which work and which don't.

I have some carbamide peroxide 35% on the way. I will see how it goes.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Fit4life said:


> get 3% it is fine and for those who dont understand this stuff http://www.h2o2-4u.com/
> 
> kaza


Cheers!


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

bdcc said:


> I think we should get some photos of gnashers up. It would make it clear which work and which don't.
> 
> I have some carbamide peroxide 35% on the way. I will see how it goes.


That would be a good idea then we can see "real" before and after pics and results, rather than the marketed bollox generic ones everyone uses!


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I got my carbamide peroxide 35% and have applied it twice for 20 minutes each.

Slight tooth sensitivity, I apply it with a brush I got with an old tooth whitening product to minimise contact with gums. My teeth look visibly whiter.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

best thing for teeth whitening mate is to goto the dentist and have the gel. i had mine done last year before i got married and is well worth it. them make like a gum shield that you put the gel onto pop the sheild over the top and bottom teeth and goto bed with it in your gob.

after a couple of weeks they will be hollywood gleam.

i had a **** load of gel so i can do them again this year.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

I know it says Manchester but it has branches across the country. Deals only last a day (doesnt have to be used in a day just purchased then you book) but done professionally and big discount. There is a deal every month or so

http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/manchester-special/Smart-Smile-Manchester/5703525?nlp=&CID=UK_CRM_1_0_0_134&a=2703


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Started using melanotan magic 2 months ago and now they have started to do cheap teeth whitening. May be ordering some!


----------

